# 2016 Jackson Road Cruise Ann Arbor Mi June 11



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Anyone planning on attending? Looks to be a fun time. Never been myself but may try to this year.
> For more info go to jrcruise.org.


I've been wanting to, but can't this year. Hopefully next. It does look like it'll be a fun time.


----------

